# Sleep Schedule



## Wabbajack (Oct 25, 2021)

How much sleep do you guys usually get? 

I get 6 hours max on weekdays, usually more on weekends. School and all.


----------



## superphoenix (Oct 26, 2021)

I sleep as much as I can these days. When bike touring it's like 10-11 hours, 8 is too little. When riding trains it fluctuates between many hours one night and very few the next. At home I'll sleep 8-9 hours but usually not interrupted by anything. I can maybe tolerate one day in the week with 6 hours of sleep and anything 5 or under makes me feel like garbage the next day.


----------



## superphoenix (Oct 26, 2021)

Also I have a normie sunrise to sunset schedule only while traveling. At home I'll be up til like 4 am usually


----------



## Wabbajack (Oct 26, 2021)

superphoenix said:


> Also I have a normie sunrise to sunset schedule only while traveling. At home I'll be up til like 4 am usually


damn. how does waking up at 1ish pm impact your daily life? I feel like my productivity is wasted when that happens lol


----------



## Barf (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm a night owl. With that being said I'm a creature of habit. I usually take my night cap at 12:30am(melatonin, benadryl, a good heavy indica). In bed by 2am at the latest.

Im blessed with a three year old that plays quietly in his bedroom till I get up around 10am. Sleep is gold so I try to stay on top of it. My sleep hygiene has also greatly improved since I got off the sauce.

Welcome to the forum. Read the rules, don't be an ass and you'll see this forum is a great resource for like minded individuals.


----------



## superphoenix (Oct 28, 2021)

Wabbajack said:


> damn. how does waking up at 1ish pm impact your daily life? I feel like my productivity is wasted when that happens lol


Absolutely not. My productivity is extremely high at night when it's quiet and there are no distractions. Morning when everyone is up and out, nothing gets done.


----------



## Big George W (Oct 28, 2021)

Lot's of good points here.
When I was really into photography and art, I typically went to bed at like 3 - 4.00am and got up at 11-12 noon or so.
This worked well for many many years, and it was close to a 7 day a week schedule.

Today, when working [currently a 4pm -12midnight job] typically I'm sleeping by 1.30am and up by 9.30 and when off, weekends.... It's more like 11.30 to 8.00 or so.

Now when I got a lot of time off, I revert back to waking up with the sun and going to sleep early, like 10.30 latest, which is what I did as a child.

I like 8 hours of straight sleep, thankfully so does my dog


----------



## Spazz (Oct 28, 2021)

I have serious insomnia, as in a "medical condition" that affects my mental health. 

This didn't happen overnight and I am old, so I just wanted to encourage folks to prioritize sleep hygiene. You don't want to wind up like me.

Travelling helps a lot, in some ways more than 215. It seems counter-intuitive, but because I am more mindful of my surroundings and less likely to use up precious electricity and data on lighting and ruminating on the internet, I sleep better.

You need more sleep as you get older. I can keep up with folks in their 20s or 30s for a day, but the next day I'm like a turtle in its shell resting up for the next time.

That said, there are biological and scientific reasons why people in their teens and twenties cannot and should not be expected to adjust their sleep schedules to accommodate 8 AM classes and morning shifts for the convenience of us oldsters.

Great topic, @Wabbajack; I like you and I hope you stick around for awhile.


----------

